# 2k1 GXE Help



## TacoBellSauce (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone

i just bought a 2001 Altima GXE Limited Edition 3 days ago
when i got it, i only got one key with it.
a friend of mine told me it comes standard with keyless entry, i was wondering if this was true?
if so, how can i get a remote for it

thanks all

PS: i got a brownish colored altima, can anyone tell me whats the actual color name


----------



## zax_swyre (Oct 4, 2005)

*Color*



TacoBellSauce said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i just bought a 2001 Altima GXE Limited Edition 3 days ago
> when i got it, i only got one key with it.
> ...


I think I own the very same car. Check tirerack.com surprising it shows the color options when u want to check how the rims look on your car. Sandrift Beige? maybe.?


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I think the color of your car is called brushed pewter...Did the same thing as the guy on top of me....uuuuh that didn't sound right..


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

_surge_ said:


> I think the color of your car is called brushed pewter...Did the same thing as the guy on top of me....uuuuh that didn't sound right..


 lol surge...

I would imagine that keyless entry comes standard. It should. I know a guy that has it for his 99 Pathfinder, so why not?? Just call Nissan and they'll tell you. I think it's like 85$ for one at Nissan.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Check the label on the inside of the driver's door. It will list your color code. You can then look up the code to find the name. You can either go to the dealer for a keyfob, or you can buy one on eBay and program it yourself (it's easy, and the seller should provide you with instructions). You friend was correct in telling you it came stock with Remote Keyless Entry.


_surge_ said:


> I think the color of your car is called brushed pewter...


I hate that guy...


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

bobdole said:


> Check the label on the inside of the driver's door. It will list your color code. You can then look up the code to find the name. You can either go to the dealer for a keyfob, or you can buy one on eBay and program it yourself (it's easy, and the seller should provide you with instructions). You friend was correct in telling you it came stock with Remote Keyless Entry.
> 
> I hate that guy...


 O.k,don't know why,just out of the blue some person hates me but anyway I have a question for that person.You have a 01 altima right?I'd like to know what color is the trim that goes across your trunk with the Altima emblem on it,black or gray?If you hate to much to answer me that's fine.

I've seen a few with gray trims,just want to know if it's cuz they're '01's


----------



## TacoBellSauce (Sep 29, 2005)

sup everyone, 

thanks for all the help
the color happens to be Brushed Pewter
im also gonna place an order for the keyless, getting one for $15

PS, i noticed that my engine makes a whirring noise when i put it in drive or reverse, is this normal?


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

_surge_ said:


> O.k,don't know why,just out of the blue some person hates me but anyway I have a question for that person.You have a 01 altima right?I'd like to know what color is the trim that goes across your trunk with the Altima emblem on it,black or gray?If you hate to much to answer me that's fine.
> 
> I've seen a few with gray trims,just want to know if it's cuz they're '01's


There was a member on another nissan forum named BrushedPewter, and I hated THAT guy. He was a schmuck. Mine is more grey than Black. And don't be so hostile. And I'm honored you named your fish after me.


----------

